# Long Haul WTT Club! Join us if your date is 2013, later or non-existent!



## GraceER

Hi everyone, so bornthiswayxo, YoungOptimist and I were chatting in another thread about how it'd be nice if us girls who are in for a long wait had a place to talk so here it is!

If you're in for a long wait why not start by filling us in on your story and any TTC plans you've made (however indefinite!) and we can go from there. It'll be nice to know i'm not waiting out the next couple of years alone .

If a couple of you start, I'll fill you in on me after. Enjoy! xxx


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Sign me up! Hehe, absolutely no idea atm how soon or far our TTC or even NTNP date is! I like to hope it's soon, but I doubt it D:
I'll introduce myself: My name is Izzy and I'm 20, my DF is 19 not too far off of 20... We have been together nearly two years <3 and are getting married in a small number of years. WTT until further notice!!


----------



## GraceER

Ah you're a similar age to me! We're both 21, he's just graduated from uni this year and is now doing a masters part time while scraping money together any way he can. I'm studying medicine at UEA and this is my third year of 5. We live in a little flat in Norwich and have done for 6 months now (been together 2 years 9 months).

Before TTC we would ideally both finish our courses, be working and get married. At the absolute minimum that puts our TTC date at 2015! He personally just wants us to be a bit older and more settled, it's me who really wants to be married first. So that date is hardly official, just an estimate.


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

Hi ladies!!! 

I'm Kim, and my Hubby is Jason. I am almost 20 (March 4) and he is going on 27 the end of May. We got married July 30, 2010. Signed the lease for our house Nov. 2010, and paid it off somewhere around September 2011 (I don't remember the exact date. Lol). I finish my Associates degree this May, and the in August I am starting my Bachelors degree online. Hubby is the only one working right now, but making good money (unless you ask him, then he thinks he should be making more. Lol) We are basically only waiting until he is ready. No idea when that will be...hopefully next month, but I highly doubt that! Lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hiya, I'm 24 and fiance is 26. We're renting a house and have been living together pretty much since we met two years ago as we moved in very fast. We got engaged a couple of months ago and have a vague date of next winter but no concrete plans yet. 

I think I have convinced OH of the joys of trying for a honeymoon baby but until we have a date set it's easy for him to agree in principle! Even if we do TTC after the wedding that'll be early 2013 at the earliest.


----------



## GraceER

Hello and welcome both of you! I'm feeling really overwhelmed with broodiness right now, like I'm on the verge of tears just thinking about how badly I wish we could TTC soon. The thing is, I know this intense phase will pass in a couple of days but they seem to be increasing in instensity and frequency and I wonder if I will be able to cope with a 3 year wait.

How broody do you all feel right now?


----------



## younglove

I've been visiting and reading these forums for a while but this thread inspired me to finally register!

OH and I are both 24. We have been together nearly 7 years and married for 4 months. We're waiting because 1) OH is finishing his bachelors degree (he has about 5 more months, 2) we'd like to be in a better financial situation, 3) I have to take exams for a designation for work that will take me at least 1 1/2 to 2 years and 4) we need a car. We feel mentally ready but the rest of our life needs to catch up :(

We actually find it more difficult because we don't have many friends with children... I think if we were around children more often we would recognize the more difficult aspects of having children which would help us remember why we are WTT. But as of right now all we can think about is the good and how much a LO would add to our lives. We also get a lot of 'pressure' from family members to start having kids... believe me - we want to!!!

I find myself reading a lot of pregnancy and parening books... I'm sure this is just making me more broody but I can't help myself...

Almost immediately after we moved in together I got a cat because I couldn't stand the house being so empty. This has really helped me cope because I baby and spoil her! 

P.S. I think I shoud mention that I live in Canada since it seems most people on this forum are from the UK!


----------



## younglove

I also wanted to add that the word 'broody' doesn't exist in Canada. The first time I heard it was on this forum. I'm so glad I've found a word to describe the longing I've been feeling... It makes me feel like my longing to have a child is normal! :)


----------



## YoungOptimist

Hey girls, I'm Chey. :flower:
My TTC date has been pushed back yet again... :nope:

And I know what you mean about the intense phase that comes back every so often, GraceER. :dohh:

We all need hobbies to stay busy. x


----------



## sarahsmith199

hello im sarah, 
im 20 and bf is 21 
we both have good jobs,
we dont evenhave a ttc date :( waiting until we are married and possibly have bought our own place :D 
where not even engaged yet so we i will be waiting for a looongggg time yet :( 
nice to meet you guysxx


----------



## butterfly0901

Hi ladies, I'm Jen 22 OH also 22 we have two wonderful little girls(3 & 2) (eldest not biologically his tho) we don't actually live together, but he comes to my flat to see us all every day and stays at weekends. I'm in different therapies atm for a personality disorder, so we're thinking about trying some time in the second half of 2013. bit rambling atm so that probably didn't make sense, but if there's anything you want to know ask me :) Xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Hello I'm bittersweet and I'm 19.

I'm actually currently single and mum to 5 angels. 
I was TTC with my ex who I was with for quite a while we wee engaged but we split soon after my last miscarriage in Feb. 

I met someone else but he turned out to be a stalkery weirdo.

So I'm WTT for blinking ever :cry:


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

GraceER said:


> Hello and welcome both of you! I'm feeling really overwhelmed with broodiness right now, like I'm on the verge of tears just thinking about how badly I wish we could TTC soon. The thing is, I know this intense phase will pass in a couple of days but they seem to be increasing in instensity and frequency and I wonder if I will be able to cope with a 3 year wait.
> 
> How broody do you all feel right now?

I'm extremely broody right now. I just found out my ex-best friend is pregnant...again, she has a 2.5 year old that she can't/doesn't take care of. Isn't working. Living with some guy who is abusive that she met on Craigslist. And on top of all that she is pretty much a druggie and alcoholic. I just keep thinking that if she can do it, why can't I?? (Although I know I could, the only I am waiting on is my Hubby to "be ready"....



younglove said:


> I also wanted to add that the word 'broody' doesn't exist in Canada. The first time I heard it was on this forum. I'm so glad I've found a word to describe the longing I've been feeling... It makes me feel like my longing to have a child is normal! :)

I never heard the word "broody" either until I came on here. I'm from the US. :)


----------



## younglove

k.mcmahan2010 said:


> GraceER said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome both of you! I'm feeling really overwhelmed with broodiness right now, like I'm on the verge of tears just thinking about how badly I wish we could TTC soon. The thing is, I know this intense phase will pass in a couple of days but they seem to be increasing in instensity and frequency and I wonder if I will be able to cope with a 3 year wait.
> 
> How broody do you all feel right now?
> 
> I'm extremely broody right now. I just found out my ex-best friend is pregnant...again, she has a 2.5 year old that she can't/doesn't take care of. Isn't working. Living with some guy who is abusive that she met on Craigslist. And on top of all that she is pretty much a druggie and alcoholic. I just keep thinking that if she can do it, why can't I?? (Although I know I could, the only I am waiting on is my Hubby to "be ready"....Click to expand...

I totally understand where you're coming from and I often feel the same way - I see so many of my acquaintances (facebook is brutal for this!) having babies and think why can't DH and I do it now? I just keep telling myself, when our time finally comes, we will do things properly, we will be amazing parents and will be able to enjoy the experiences of parenthood thoroughly!! Hang in there!! Hopefully in a few short years, you will be an incredible mother to your own LO. :hugs:

Until then, all we can do it plan and dream :)


----------



## goddess25

Ok I may be part of the non existent club. I was planning September ish next year. However not sure if I can persuade my hubby to try for #3.

Young love..where are you in Canada? I am in BC and broody is a word that is clearly understood here. 

Hope your journey is fast!


----------



## angiepie

Well, here I am. I am Angie. I'm 20, OH is 21, and we have been together just under 3 years. We have lived together for over a year now, and we have 2 cats. :)

The date in my sig is what we've agreed upon for TTC [NYE 2013] but it may come slightly sooner or later depending on how we go with savings and buying a house. We are WTT for those reasons and that we both still have one year left of education before working full time. Also, we want to be engaged before trying [we are getting engaged in June or July]. The other main thing is that OH isn't ready. He thinks he needs to grow up more, first. Some days, I think I do, too! :haha:

I've been having a hard time with broodiness lately coz of the festive season, and it also seems everyone else is PG. Facebook really is my enemy for that kind of thing. All these incompetent girls [in my eyes, anyway] without OHs, jobs, education or housing having kids when they've been out of school one or two years and I know I could do such a good job and at least we have a stable home and jobs. :( Oh well, focussing on being able to give our babies the BEST upbringing possible in a few years.


----------



## MissFernandez

Well Hi everyone... I'm Miss Fernandez. im 24 and recently newly single. The date in my sig was the Date that that I hope to TTC. I'm hoping I find a lovely man by then! :thumbup:

The reason why my WTT is so long because I have PCOS and my periods were irregular. So im getting them regular first before I try. 

angiepie, im the same ( and i've just noticed you're from Sydney! im from Melbourne! :) ) and it's the festive season and everyone I know is pregnant and it's really starting to get to me, but I know that when the time is right my LO will be here. Someone else said in another thread that we are putting our (unborn, uncreated) baby's needs first as a reason for the wait. 

hang in there ladies... it's hard work but the time we have to plan will enable us to make sure everything is perfect! xx :flower::thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello ladies, I'm Margaret, 28 and OH is 34. We have one beautiful son named Jackson. OH has a 10 year old from his previous marriage. We have no date, but I'm hoping late next year or 2013. We have some issues to work out in our relationship and OH is not 100% on having another child. We're in couples counseling to work on our relationship and I'm hoping through the process we can reconnect again and TTC. I would like one more. In the meanwhile, I'm hoping to lose some weight so if anyone wants to be my weight loss and WTT buddy, lt me know.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies can I join you??

My names Kayleigh and I'm 21, my OH is 30. We have a DD who is 19 months old and we are WTT because OH is far to sensible than to just go for it! (I can't fault him I know deep down he's right!) He wants more children but want's to wait until we are more financially comfortable and maybe with a bigger house (See.. Sensible).

If I had my way I'd be TTC now but it's not meant to be :nope:.. I tget my implant taken out on 1st July 2013 so we're going to review the situation then..Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## anorak

I am a young 35 and trying for my first! I have just come off Cerazette, so I image a long wait!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Welcome peoples!
I feel so broody right now, any baby and I go starry eyed haha. :(


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!!! Can I join?? 

My name is Traci, I'm 28, newly married :) , a nursing student and have two children!! My husbands name is Mark, he's 29, a physical therapy student, and we're waiting till at least fall 2013! I wish we could try sooner but with our coursework being so strenuous we don't want the extra stress of possibly another complicated pregnancy and there's just no way I want to put myself through raising a newborn and a crap load of studying.
Anyways, hopefully time will go by fast for us ladies and we can get our BFP's!!!!!!!


----------



## gingerbaby4us

me too me too! We are both 27 and have one daughter. Financially things are in the crapper right now, we are living with my mother in law while my husband goes back to college and works full time. There's light at the end of the tunnel but we cannot have another until we are on our own and back on our feet again. That will most assuredly be a few years off. I am not where I thought I would be at this point in my life, I am an unemployed college grad, but I am very happy spending all my time with my daughter, and feel truly blessed that I have such an amazing mother in law who took us in. I look forward to getting to know you ladies! I know many of you are WTT #1 but I hope you will welcome me into your group. I remember that agony and excitement quite well. It wasn't that long ago. :flower:


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

younglove said:


> k.mcmahan2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceER said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome both of you! I'm feeling really overwhelmed with broodiness right now, like I'm on the verge of tears just thinking about how badly I wish we could TTC soon. The thing is, I know this intense phase will pass in a couple of days but they seem to be increasing in instensity and frequency and I wonder if I will be able to cope with a 3 year wait.
> 
> How broody do you all feel right now?
> 
> I'm extremely broody right now. I just found out my ex-best friend is pregnant...again, she has a 2.5 year old that she can't/doesn't take care of. Isn't working. Living with some guy who is abusive that she met on Craigslist. And on top of all that she is pretty much a druggie and alcoholic. I just keep thinking that if she can do it, why can't I?? (Although I know I could, the only I am waiting on is my Hubby to "be ready"....Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand where you're coming from and I often feel the same way - I see so many of my acquaintances (facebook is brutal for this!) having babies and think why can't DH and I do it now? I just keep telling myself, when our time finally comes, we will do things properly, we will be amazing parents and will be able to enjoy the experiences of parenthood thoroughly!! Hang in there!! Hopefully in a few short years, you will be an incredible mother to your own LO. :hugs:
> 
> Until then, all we can do it plan and dream :)Click to expand...

Facebook really is awful for it, especially since everyone seems to add you, whether or not you actually talk IRL or not. And because of that stupid "subscribed" list thing on the side. I just get so upset about waiting, simply because the ONLY thing stopping us, is Hubs says he "isn't ready" yet, and can't even give me an estimated timeline.


----------



## lovelaughlive

Hey Ladies
My name is Amber, 20, from south Africa!
My Oh is 23. we are waiting til 2013-2014 due to the fact that OH isn't ready yet and yes deeeeeep down inside i know we are not ready i just am soooo broody! I want to get a car,OH has a work bakkie- We are moving out into our own place Feb 2012 so that's not an issue, i have a very stable job that pays well,but OH has just opened a new business so we need that to take off so he has an income! I also want to further my studies and get married! Oh yes i also want to travel a bit more! So ya think im pretty much busy until then ha ha!!


----------



## GraceER

k.mcmahan2010 said:


> younglove said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to add that the word 'broody' doesn't exist in Canada. The first time I heard it was on this forum. I'm so glad I've found a word to describe the longing I've been feeling... It makes me feel like my longing to have a child is normal! :)
> 
> I never heard the word "broody" either until I came on here. I'm from the US. :)Click to expand...

Haha! I never knew it was a British word! That's funny. 

I'm so happy so many others are in similar positions to me, it's very comforting, especially as so many are like me in their early twenties waiting for their first.

For those with children, how did you decide it was time to go for it?

Make sure you share any WTT/TTC news here


----------



## chasemanzmum

GraceER said:


> Hi everyone, so bornthiswayxo, YoungOptimist and I were chatting in another thread about how it'd be nice if us girls who are in for a long wait had a place to talk so here it is!
> 
> If you're in for a long wait why not start by filling us in on your story and any TTC plans you've made (however indefinite!) and we can go from there. It'll be nice to know i'm not waiting out the next couple of years alone .
> 
> If a couple of you start, I'll fill you in on me after. Enjoy! xxx

I am WTT for 9 months. I know it is fairly soon after a c-section to try. But when trying (after my first c-section 4 1/2yrs ago) it usually takes me 3-4 months to conceive. I know I got 3 kids already ( 4 1/2yr boy, 2 1/2yr girl and a 16 day old boy). But we want a big family. Besides the females in my family weither it be on BCP or not tend to get pregnant real easily. And I'm sorry but 3 is just too easy for me. Besides I tend to fall pregnant anyhow less than 2 years after the last child. And I don't want my tubes tied anyhow. So what will be will be. And I am 27 and DH is 36. But we want to be in our own place or atleast be a little bit healed from my c-section before trying again.


----------



## butterfly0901

GraceER said:


> k.mcmahan2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> younglove said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to add that the word 'broody' doesn't exist in Canada. The first time I heard it was on this forum. I'm so glad I've found a word to describe the longing I've been feeling... It makes me feel like my longing to have a child is normal! :)
> 
> I never heard the word "broody" either until I came on here. I'm from the US. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I never knew it was a British word! That's funny.
> 
> I'm so happy so many others are in similar positions to me, it's very comforting, especially as so many are like me in their early twenties waiting for their first.
> 
> For those with children, how did you decide it was time to go for it?
> 
> Make sure you share any WTT/TTC news hereClick to expand...

for both my children I just decided I wanted one/another, but even though id never change my kids I wish id done what some of you ladies are doing and planned it properly and made sure I was truly prepared Xxx


----------



## GraceER

butterfly0901 said:


> for both my children I just decided I wanted one/another, but even though id never change my kids I wish id done what some of you ladies are doing and planned it properly and made sure I was truly prepared Xxx

What makes you say that? I think lots of us waiting a long time would appreciate a list of things to be prepared for from someone who knows .


----------



## butterfly1988

Heya I'm Butterfly, 

I am 23 and my husband is 30. We are waiting to try because I need to finish Uni and become a nurse, we want to move into a two bedroom house and I would like to work a year before ttc. Plus that should give hubby some time to get his head around the idea!! So we are looking at the beginning of 2013!! Urgh it seems so long to wait!! :coffee:

Nice to meet you all!! 

x


----------



## emmancee

Hey, I'm Emily, 25 and have a LO who is almost 2 months old. Ever since she was born I have felt I want to get pregnant again as I loved being pregnant and love being a Mummy! But OH and I got engaged on Christmas day :happydance: so we want to get married before TTC again. Although need to save up for a wedding, hopefully in 2013/2014, so looks like we will be WTT for quite a while yet!


----------



## butterfly0901

GraceER said:


> What makes you say that? I think lots of us waiting a long time would appreciate a list of things to be prepared for from someone who knows .

random things really that're probably common sense to most, like I wish i'd understood more about routine and healthy eating, also I sometimes wish I'd paid more attention to myself as I've recently been diagnosed with borderline personality disorder, which makes me prone to impulsive decision making :dohh: so working on that would've been easier and set me up better for my children, that said though I honestly wouldn't still be here if it wasn't for them :shy:

erm I'm not really sure, I think no matter who you are parenting is definitely a learn on the job experience, but some basics help! 

welcome butterfly :hug: it does seem a long time doesn't it, but if you think of it this way, we've just brought the New year in, does it _really[I/] feel that long ago since we brought in 2011? it'll be your time to try before you know it Xxx_


----------



## GraceER

emmancee said:


> Hey, I'm Emily, 25 and have a LO who is almost 2 months old. Ever since she was born I have felt I want to get pregnant again as I loved being pregnant and love being a Mummy! But OH and I got engaged on Christmas day :happydance: so we want to get married before TTC again. Although need to save up for a wedding, hopefully in 2013/2014, so looks like we will be WTT for quite a while yet!

Aww congratulations on your engagement! How did it happen?

Was it a conscious decision to get married after your first baby? I only ask because I always wanted to get married first like the rest of my family but the broodier I get the less important this seems, I just feel pressure from my family to do so.

What does everyone else think about this?


----------



## YoungOptimist

I'd like to get married first because I want to not feel guilty for putting so much money into our wedding and honeymoon, but it doesn't matter to anyone we know if we start our family before the marriage.


----------



## emmancee

GraceER said:


> emmancee said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Emily, 25 and have a LO who is almost 2 months old. Ever since she was born I have felt I want to get pregnant again as I loved being pregnant and love being a Mummy! But OH and I got engaged on Christmas day :happydance: so we want to get married before TTC again. Although need to save up for a wedding, hopefully in 2013/2014, so looks like we will be WTT for quite a while yet!
> 
> Aww congratulations on your engagement! How did it happen?
> 
> Was it a conscious decision to get married after your first baby? I only ask because I always wanted to get married first like the rest of my family but the broodier I get the less important this seems, I just feel pressure from my family to do so.
> 
> What does everyone else think about this?Click to expand...

Well I always thought I wanted to get married before having children but then about a year ago I just became really broody and could think of nothing but having a baby!

OH and I had been together about 7 years and wanted to get married but the urge to start a family just kind of took over and as we both felt this way we decided to NTNP and see what happened! The marriage thing seemed less important as we both knew we were committed to each other and would get married one day. I know its a hard decision to make when there is pressure from family to get married as I felt quite nervous telling my mum I was pregnant as I know she would have prefered me to be married first but she was really happy for us. At the end of the day its your life and its really hard to focus on anything else once you get the urge to have a baby!


----------



## GraceER

emmancee said:


> Its really hard to focus on anything else once you get the urge to have a baby!

Tell me about it! I can't stop thinking about how happy a baby would make me. I just wish we were more settled so we could go for it!


----------



## Delamere19

Hi I'm Cath and I'm 31. I have an almost 16 month old boy called Samuel. We would def like another baby but havent decided when yet. Want to more stable financially and in a bigger house too. We are engaged and have been for 2 years but being married before having another baby isn't that important to me. I am really broody ATM but I know we aren't in the right place for number two yet.


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies!
I'm not WTT (although I suppose technically I am but not for a looooong time yet...) but just wanted to say hang in there!
I'm 28 (29 in two months) and my husband is 30. We've been together 10 years and got married a year ago. I was broody for what seemed like forever! About 4 years into our relationship I was already desperate to start trying for babies. But I wanted to be married first, and we had to get to the right place financially. We met at uni and we had to wait until we were both settled in our careers, had saved enough to buy our own place and then enough money to do the wedding the way we wanted it.
Did it seem like a lifetime and too much? Yes. But I'm so so glad we did it this way. We started trying the month after we got married and fell very quickly. It's a hell of a challenge, being a mum, and I think I'm glad on the financial and emotional side of things that we decided to wait. I needed to wait until I was more mature and he is so well provided for in a loving, stable home where we can give him everything he needs.
I've been there, believe me!


----------



## babyzoe

I'm new to the conversation...so here's my brief WTT story...

I've got at least 2-3 years. I know I want to have my first child before I turn 30 (I'm 25 and he's 32), but DH and I are enjoying our childless time together so much! If only we could have the best of both worlds....lol. In any case, right now we live in a small condo in the city, and will want to move into something much bigger before we start TTC. Also, I want DH to be making a lot more money before we have a kid. (That sounds selfish, I know, but I do work full-time and make a good amount myself...I just want to make sure we are all living cushy. I don't do budgets well...lol). So yea...not in a rush..but once I turn 28, all engines are go! :thumbup:

Maybe part of the reason we're not TTC now is because I think kids hate me. I never had siblings growing up, so maternal instincts don't come natural to me, and whenever I'm around kids, I'm just awkward. :wacko: But the kids I meet don't help their case much either...one time I waved hi to a little girl at a wedding and she picked up a folding chair and started chasing me with it (true story! my DH still teases me over that). sigh...


----------



## kiasuten

Well I was looking around for a thread like this a while ago... OH said he's considering no sex for the next 5 years just to be sure we don't have another before then! :haha:

I'm Kearston and I'm 22 years old. LO is Derek and he'll be 6 months old in just a few short weeks! OH is also 22, and we both have already finished our bachelor's, but I have yet to get a job, so OH is working full-time PLUS extra hours to ensure he keeps his job.

Basically, we're WTT for our second until we've both established our careers, maybe both of us will get graduate degrees, and definitely buy a house. And we want to get rid of some of our debt. OH is probably thinking he doesn't want another one at all, but since we're so young I'm sure by the time he's in his late 20's/early 30's he'll come around :)

I'll be happy with 2, especially if the 2nd one is a girl. I fear that if we have another boy, I'll want a third to see if we get a girl!

edit: 600th post! XD Yay! I've been here so long...


----------



## georgebaby1

Im georgina me and oh are both 23 had my lil boy last June we definantly want another but probably won't start trying till lo is 2 so that puts me at June 2013 onwards il be watching this thread.


----------



## GraceER

Welcome aboard! What's it like being a young mummy? Any tips on how to prepare to share with us still waiting? xxx


----------



## georgebaby1

its a learn on the job game tbh lol all los are different and how people parent is different. id say just get to no ur lo don't let other ppl pressure regarding wot lo should or shouldn't do. enjoy ur free time while u have it and make sure u have a strong relationship as sleepless night and crying baby definantly puts pressure on ur relationship.


----------



## HopefulMomof3

I've been with my boyfriend for 9 months, we're both young, I've got my associates, he's still undecided about college. We've talked about marriage and kids and we really see us being together forever. I've stated that I'd like to be married 1yr before getting pregnant but if we end up living together before marriage then I'd be fine with getting pregnant any time after marriage (assuming we've lived together a year or more). So, what we need to do is get our finances in order, get married, and live happily ever after (hehe) . That's my fairy tale anyway. Basically once he gets more into a career, I can see us getting started pretty soon, but it will be at least a year away!


----------



## LubLub

Hi everyone! I'm 21 this year and gave been with my partner for two years. He is 30. We have brought our first house. We both have good jobs, but I am in the middle of my masters degree. I think we are looking at late 2013 to try.

Nice to finally have a place to talk to other people!
Thanks for having me! X


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Welcome ladies! xo


----------



## lepaskilf

Hello :o) I'm Lauren, I am 28 this month! my OH is 37 and we have a lovely 28 month old son called Tom.

I'll be honest!... Tom wasn't planned and we weren't really ready to have a baby, but we love him to bits and wouldn't wish it any other way!

Well now I am starting to get broody again, but we need to move to a bigger house, a place with better education and my OH needs to be secure in his new job for atleast a year. And I also need to convince him that we should have another... this could take a year atleast lol!!

Soooo....WWT 2013! :o)


----------



## LubLub

Thanks bornthiswayxo! How is everybody? X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hellloooo!! 

Im actually very excited to feel apart of WTT section, honestly never thought it would happen again.

Im leanne im 22 yrs old have 2 girls called amber & hollie (4&2) 
Fell pregnant with amber when i was 17 found out i was carrying her at 19weeks & 6 days, so mega shock in my life. 

Im sooo desperate to have my little prince ( i know deep down my OH wants his son too )

Weve decided to look at having 2014 baby making girls, in my eyes good age to both help out, not feel left out, not understand why mummy needs to give some of her time away.

Im really loooking forward to all the planning & trying my youngest (NTNP) happened in 6 weeks, ive had no feeling of what feels like to wait, then BANG.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Hello!

I'm 24 years old and have 23 month old boy and a 1 month old boy. :) Even though DS#2 is still very new, DH and I know we want a third (I'd love a little girl now!!) and I can't help but plan ahead as to when that'll be. :dohh:
June 2013 is the earliest I'd like to start trying, hoping for a Spring 2014 baby. Both my boys are winter babies and I just think the Spring would be so nice!! 

I have multiple weddings coming up in the next year or two so I'd like to not be pregnant for those and also, I'd like at least a full year and a half to get back in shape, enjoy my non-pregnant body, and have some time to do things for myself. :) It'd be nice if DS#2 is potty trained by the time #3 comes along too! I have 2 in diapers right now and it can be frustrating. Also, when DS#2 came home, my then 22 month old became very sensitive and I could see it was a HUGE adjustment for him! He's still pretty dependent for a lot of things so it'd be nice if DS#2 could do a bit more for himself when we have a third. :)

Anyway, those are my thoughts on family planning and I'm excited to find a group of girls who will be TTC around the same time. :D It's an exciting journey!!


----------



## LittleBoo

Sign me up!

I'm a 19 year old mother of two, and the only thing that could possibly make me happier is seeing them two lines :haha: I love my life as a mum, I know what plenty say about "ohh you're so young... life ahead of you... blah blah judgemental blah". Well stuff 'em. I'm a natural! My children make my day, I'm content being run ragged by two miniture tyrants and would be even happier with 3. Or more. I'm baby mad :) 

My partner is a hard working man in full time employment, and in the next 5 years will be taking over a small business. What a champ. We've no money worries, and once the rest of my old old debts have been paid off, we'll be pretty well off. So why are we waiting?

Pregnancy is a swear word in this house :haha: OH loves babies, he's an amazing dad and loves nothing more than coming home to his family. He's not one for going out, infact since we've been together the only night we've spent apart has been while I was in hospital. No, babies aren't the problem. Pregnancy makes a messy mummy :p my morning sickness is horrendous, to the point of being on fluids. I have bleeds for no reason, but always panic. I'm pretty much always aneamic, no matter how much raw spinich I chomp (two bags a week people!!) and I'm a hormonal mess :haha: so until I can convince myself and OH the pain is worth it... I'm WTT. Could be months, could be decades.


----------



## bethany1991

Hii, sign me up to this!

I'm 20 my OH is 19 almost 20, he's in full time employment with a niiice wage and i'm in my 2nd year of my Education Studies Degree, hoping to do a PGCE after it's completed but all could change.

We're both living with our parents because a student loan just doesn't help with paying the rent, I currently commute to uni and we both drive so we see each other every other night.

I'm baby mad, I work in a nursery in the 6 -24 month room and I love it, OH loves babies too but he won't discuss when we could TTC because he doesn;t like to think too much in the future, i think it scares him:cry:

I'd love to get a BFP right now, i feel like i'd have all the support i'd need, but i know that would never happen, (been on the pill Yasmin for 4 years so I think i'm totally past the accident stage happening!)

Looooong wait for me, 2016 at the earliest if it's planned i think! :nope:


----------



## georgebaby1

welcome to both of u x


----------



## LubLub

Welcome! :wave:
Xo


----------



## GraceER

Hi everyone especially the newcomers . I think I may be overdoing the baby/wedding talk a bit at the moment. My lovely boyfriend just smiles and nods but I'm sure he's thinking "Christ woman! Calm down! Just hang on a couple of years will you" . so I really should give him a break and babble here instead.

I just want to get married to him and have his babies so badly!! And knowing we have 3 years to wait makes it so hard :-(. I know we're only 21 but I can just see how perfect it would be... I'm babbling again. Oops.

Why don't the mummys here tell us about the downsides of having babies so we feel better?


----------



## babymuffin

hi girls,

im so glad ive found this thread,im going mad, i think about babies all the time,ive even been doing' pretending im pregnant shopping' by going on mothercare and kiddicare online and adding all the things ide need to basket to get an idea of price and um went to the toilets in fenwicks the other day and ended up in baby section pushing the prams :blush:

im currently a student at college doing access course to university and will hopefully be at uni by this september coming. Currently getting finances in order
and planning our wedding for april 2013. we have been together just over 6 years and lived together pretty much the whole time but officially just over 4 years. cant decide whether ttc honeymoon baby or to wait until second year of uni starts so that baby is due after 2nd year exams where i will take a year out and then go back for third and final year.

Its ages away but important to me that we are married first.

I dunno how im gonna cope if i keep feeling like this :cry:theres no way can bring wedding forward,due to lack of funds and uni plans.

bm xx


----------



## shantay

Yay! It's good to know I am not alone on this long wait :flower:

Me and OH are both 19 and currently in college. He has a decent paying job as of now but will be getting an even better job with good pay in just a few days! :thumbup: Right now we are pretty much just focusing on school. (as broody as we are) We will be getting engaged soon but marriage isn't for another 2-3 years. We plan on getting an apartment/house once I finish college, possibly sooner :) 

Unfortunately, I won't be finished with college for another 3 years maybe more :( But me being very broody we 'might' start ttc sooner, it all depends how far a long I need for nursing :thumbup:

Realistically though, it will be a long wait :cry:


----------



## georgebaby1

GraceER said:


> Hi everyone especially the newcomers . I think I may be overdoing the baby/wedding talk a bit at the moment. My lovely boyfriend just smiles and nods but I'm sure he's thinking "Christ woman! Calm down! Just hang on a couple of years will you" . so I really should give him a break and babble here instead.
> 
> I just want to get married to him and have his babies so badly!! And knowing we have 3 years to wait makes it so hard :-(. I know we're only 21 but I can just see how perfect it would be... I'm babbling again. Oops.
> 
> Why don't the mummys here tell us about the downsides of having babies so we feel better?

its the hardest job u will ever do,u can't pull a sickie, sleep deprivation is a bitch but its the best thing ever


----------



## georgebaby1

oh and u get no time for yourself for u and oh u will never watch a film/program without being interrupted again.


----------



## sarahsmith199

i love this thread :) 
makes me feel like im not alone !


----------



## teapot89

Hi, I've just signed up after seeing this forum, I didn't even think it existed! 

I a current med student up in Scotland living with my boyfriend of two years. We've already got two cats together so it's a start!

I really want kids but I need to wait until we both graduate next year, he goes on a tour to Afghanistan and I've got my career established so it'll prob be about 4 years from now until I can TTC! I just wanna chance it and go for it now :)


----------



## GraceER

Ooh what med school are you at and what year are you in?! You are like, the perfect buddy for me!


----------



## sarahsmith199

was also wondering what med school? what course is it ur doin?


----------



## GraceER

We're on medicine courses training to be doctors


----------



## teapot89

Hi :) I'm at Glasgow 4th year, yourself?


----------



## mamawannabee

I guess I belong to this club now, we have a 2 week old and I always thought I would have my kids close together as we want a big family. However after having a very difficult pregnancy I know there is no way I could go through it again with a toddler and OH wants to wait about 4 years. So looks like we'll be WTT until 2016 or so, and we do want to get married during that time. We didn't think it was necessary before ttc #1 but at this point I think we will before ttc #2. I love my newborn and know how broody I'll be when she's a toddler, so we'll see how things go.


----------



## Sun_Flower

My OH would kill me for posting in a WTT board already considering my LO is only 7 weeks old, but we've both agreed that we want another baby by the time our little girl is 3, so that means we need to start TTC next summer.

My OH and I have known each other 6 years, been together 4 years, and living together nearly 2 years. We were very lucky having only a short period of TTC as we started in January 2011 and I found I was pregnant in March. Had my little girl on 01/12/11 after 41 weeks and 6 days of pregnancy (she kept me waiting as long as she could!). Being a Mummy isn't the easiest job in the world, but it certainly is the best!


----------



## GraceER

teapot89 said:


> Hi :) I'm at Glasgow 4th year, yourself?

I'm a 3rd year at UEA, also live with my boyfriend. It's great to hear from someone who's in such a similar position! I'm already trying to work out when the soonest point in my career that it would be ok for me to have a baby would be. Part of the reason I'm already thinking about it and feel under pressure is that I have endometriosis.

What brought you to babyandbump? None of my medic friends are the slightest bit broody - they all think I'm mad! xxx


----------



## AonTaistealai

Hi, everyone!

My husband and I are both 28. We've known each other for about 16 years, though we certainly haven't been together that whole time. (It took me a few years to realize that he was what I wanted. Luckily, he's persistent!) We've recently finished our bachelor's degrees, but are WTT until I finish my PA program in 2014. I don't feel it's fair to split my focus between my child and a demanding educational program. (But kudos to women who manage to do so!) 

Between my husband's family and mine there are 7 nieces and nephews which means there is a lot of talk of children, but we know that we need to be settled before committing to being parents. 

Additionally, I was diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago so my reproductive health is always on my mind. Just want to be as healthy as possible so things go as smoothly as they can. :) 

I'm glad I found this forum. I had no idea so many other ladies were in the same boat as I. :D


----------



## Sanctuary

Hi ladies :hugs:

I'm 22 and have been baby crazy since I was 15. It's all I think about and I wish for children so bad! We are holding on until we are a bit more financially stable, which I hope will be within the year.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi there!
Guess I'll be joining you, if that's okay. I'm Brandi, 25, and have three kids. Zoe is 4, Isaiah is 3, and Anberlin is 8 months old. I'm married, but I'm not sure for how much longer. I had my tubes tied in July 2011, thinking I was done, but I regretted the decision shortly after and now I'm just waiting to be able to get them reversed. It'll be at least another year or two, so I'm looking at 2014 as my starting dates to TTC, unless I earn the money before then.

So far, Cheri22, has predicted that there is one more baby in my future, but I'm still waiting on projected dates from her, and my predictions from Brooke and Jenny.

I look forward to getting to know you ladies!


----------



## sarahsmith199

ive seen quite a lot of people talk about there predicted dates etc. how do you get these ?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There are websites and you pay for a prediction through paypal. Google Brooke7777. Jennyrenny, and Cheri22


----------



## sayshaa

Hi guys, I figured this would be the right thread to post in seen as our TTC date is non-existant at the moment. I'm Sayshaa (not my real name, I have a relatively boring "plain-jane" name) and I'm 21, 22 this year. My OH is also 21, 22 this year and we've known each other since we were 15, together since we were 16. We would both love a baby right now, but our financial and living situations make that impossible at the moment. It's so disheartening, because we're both really broody (well, he's really broody, I'm SUPER broody!). We're both in agreement that we want to have children while we're relatively young, but I just don't know how we'll ever get to the point when we're financially and practically able to do so. It feels like it'll never happen, that there'll always be another obstacle. I guess I feel that way because there's just so many obstacles at the moment :cry:
I'm in my last semester of my BA degree in psychology. I'm hoping to do a PhD, but realistically that won't happen for at least another 4 years, unless I win the lottery in the meantime! So I know that I would like to TTC before being accepted into a phd course. My OH runs his own business and is in the middle of building up his reputation, profits etc. with that. Unfortunately, we're both still living in our parents' homes but hopefully this year we'll be able to find somewhere suitable to live that we can both afford. I recently lost my part time job due to cutbacks so I can't afford to contribute to rent at the moment, but i'm hoping that once I graduate in May I'll be able to find a job related to my degree. Our age is also a factor. We don't feel too young to have a child, but our families would regard us as too young, and I can see where they're coming from. But we're hoping that once we move in together and have a bit more financial stability age won't really be relevant anymore. We're ready in every other way apart from financially and I know we'll be great parents.

Apologies for the loooong intro and rant! This thread is amazing. It really makes me feel less alone in my broodiness. Some days I want to just give in and say to OH "Oh let's just try" but everyone here is so strong and it gives me hope that I can wait!


----------



## GraceER

Hey Sayshaa, it's tough waiting but as others have said, we're waiting so that we can give our future children the lives they deserve. It'll be worth it in the end! Focus on graduating and getting a job and a place together and I'm sure everything will come together for you before you know it xxx


----------



## sayshaa

Hi GraceER! That's it exactly- I want to hold out on bringing children into this world until I know I can give them the best, irrelevant of how much I want them right now! Thanks for your kind words xxx


----------



## bethany1991

sayshaa said:


> Hi guys, I figured this would be the right thread to post in seen as our TTC date is non-existant at the moment. I'm Sayshaa (not my real name, I have a relatively boring "plain-jane" name) and I'm 21, 22 this year. My OH is also 21, 22 this year and we've known each other since we were 15, together since we were 16. We would both love a baby right now, but our financial and living situations make that impossible at the moment. It's so disheartening, because we're both really broody (well, he's really broody, I'm SUPER broody!). We're both in agreement that we want to have children while we're relatively young, but I just don't know how we'll ever get to the point when we're financially and practically able to do so. It feels like it'll never happen, that there'll always be another obstacle. I guess I feel that way because there's just so many obstacles at the moment :cry:
> I'm in my last semester of my BA degree in psychology. I'm hoping to do a PhD, but realistically that won't happen for at least another 4 years, unless I win the lottery in the meantime! So I know that I would like to TTC before being accepted into a phd course. My OH runs his own business and is in the middle of building up his reputation, profits etc. with that. Unfortunately, we're both still living in our parents' homes but hopefully this year we'll be able to find somewhere suitable to live that we can both afford. I recently lost my part time job due to cutbacks so I can't afford to contribute to rent at the moment, but i'm hoping that once I graduate in May I'll be able to find a job related to my degree. Our age is also a factor. We don't feel too young to have a child, but our families would regard us as too young, and I can see where they're coming from. But we're hoping that once we move in together and have a bit more financial stability age won't really be relevant anymore. We're ready in every other way apart from financially and I know we'll be great parents.
> 
> Apologies for the loooong intro and rant! This thread is amazing. It really makes me feel less alone in my broodiness. Some days I want to just give in and say to OH "Oh let's just try" but everyone here is so strong and it gives me hope that I can wait!


omg this could have been written for me, except i'm in my 2nd year of uni & oh is working full time. i hate living in parents home, do you two live together or him in his parents and you in yours?

we can wait together!:flower:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi ladies, 
Im 23 and my partner is 27 we have been together a year and a half so not very long really considering we have an 8 month old son (Frankie), Yep i got pregnant near enough immediatley after we got together, but if it makes it any 'better' we have been friends 4 years before we got together so it isnt too bad, i like to think anyway haha.
We are currently WTT, I would like to start trying at the end of this year or january/feb next year, my OH would rather wait a little longer early to mid 2013. Our reasons for waiting is that i would like to get back down to the weight i was before i had my son and i think a 2 and half year age gap would fit us well, we also want to save up a little money this time to help with baby number 2 and get into a place of our own, we are currently living with my parents to help save some money.


----------



## JustLurking

I'm Molly, I'm almost 22, and I will likely wait until 2015. My reason is that I really want to stay home during the baby and toddler years then work again when the kid(s) hit Preschool, and as things stand my OH is going into a career that will pay enough to do that but it requires years of education. We will be finishing college soon, but then he has another three years of graduate school and an internship before he's qualified. If we were to have a kid before he finishes, I would have to work full time and likely be the breadwinner, and I just don't think I could handle that.


----------



## sayshaa

bethany1991 said:


> sayshaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I figured this would be the right thread to post in seen as our TTC date is non-existant at the moment. I'm Sayshaa (not my real name, I have a relatively boring "plain-jane" name) and I'm 21, 22 this year. My OH is also 21, 22 this year and we've known each other since we were 15, together since we were 16. We would both love a baby right now, but our financial and living situations make that impossible at the moment. It's so disheartening, because we're both really broody (well, he's really broody, I'm SUPER broody!). We're both in agreement that we want to have children while we're relatively young, but I just don't know how we'll ever get to the point when we're financially and practically able to do so. It feels like it'll never happen, that there'll always be another obstacle. I guess I feel that way because there's just so many obstacles at the moment :cry:
> I'm in my last semester of my BA degree in psychology. I'm hoping to do a PhD, but realistically that won't happen for at least another 4 years, unless I win the lottery in the meantime! So I know that I would like to TTC before being accepted into a phd course. My OH runs his own business and is in the middle of building up his reputation, profits etc. with that. Unfortunately, we're both still living in our parents' homes but hopefully this year we'll be able to find somewhere suitable to live that we can both afford. I recently lost my part time job due to cutbacks so I can't afford to contribute to rent at the moment, but i'm hoping that once I graduate in May I'll be able to find a job related to my degree. Our age is also a factor. We don't feel too young to have a child, but our families would regard us as too young, and I can see where they're coming from. But we're hoping that once we move in together and have a bit more financial stability age won't really be relevant anymore. We're ready in every other way apart from financially and I know we'll be great parents.
> 
> Apologies for the loooong intro and rant! This thread is amazing. It really makes me feel less alone in my broodiness. Some days I want to just give in and say to OH "Oh let's just try" but everyone here is so strong and it gives me hope that I can wait!
> 
> 
> omg this could have been written for me, except i'm in my 2nd year of uni & oh is working full time. i hate living in parents home, do you two live together or him in his parents and you in yours?
> 
> we can wait together!:flower:Click to expand...

We each live in our own parents' houses, but I spend the majority of my time staying with him in his parents' house as he only lives a few minutes away from my university so it makes for a handy commute! Would just like to get the ball rolling and sort out our own place soon! Love to wait with you, hopefully it won't be too long a wait! :hugs:


----------



## bethany1991

sayshaa said:


> bethany1991 said:
> 
> 
> omg this could have been written for me, except i'm in my 2nd year of uni & oh is working full time. i hate living in parents home, do you two live together or him in his parents and you in yours?
> 
> we can wait together!:flower:
> 
> We each live in our own parents' houses, but I spend the majority of my time staying with him in his parents' house as he only lives a few minutes away from my university so it makes for a handy commute! Would just like to get the ball rolling and sort out our own place soon! Love to wait with you, hopefully it won't be too long a wait! :hugs:Click to expand...

Really is the same as my situation, although my mum gets massively jealous when I stay at his parents often, she thinks i prefer spending time with his mum. I'd love to move in, we could afford to rent but we think it's dead money so we're gonna save up for a deposit on a house, probably gonna be another 3 years though. Seems like a lifetime away :( and thats when we can WTT

What year do you think you might be able to TTC, :hugs:

P.s where you from?:flower:


----------



## hopeandpray

:wave: guess I belong here! I'm in my 2nd year of uni and studying medicine so it'll be a loooong time before I ttc. My OH starts work next year so not really sure when I would ttc. With his salary we would be able to as soon as I'm finished uni but I think maybe I should start working fist. The problems of being a woman and trying to have it all :dohh:


----------



## sayshaa

bethany1991 said:

> Really is the same as my situation, although my mum gets massively jealous when I stay at his parents often, she thinks i prefer spending time with his mum. I'd love to move in, we could afford to rent but we think it's dead money so we're gonna save up for a deposit on a house, probably gonna be another 3 years though. Seems like a lifetime away :( and thats when we can WTT
> 
> What year do you think you might be able to TTC, :hugs:
> 
> P.s where you from?:flower:

Well I agree with you in terms of the whole renting being dead money, but I'm from Ireland and house prices here are ridiculous, so I'd be reasonably happy to rent for a few years until we can save enough to buy/ build our own place.
We probably wouldn't be able to TTC until mid-late 2014 at the earliest. We won't try anyway until we've a stable income and enough savings.

Good luck with saving for a deposit :flower: How much longer have you left in uni?



hopeandpray said:

> guess I belong here! I'm in my 2nd year of uni and studying medicine so it'll be a loooong time before I ttc. My OH starts work next year so not really sure when I would ttc. With his salary we would be able to as soon as I'm finished uni but I think maybe I should start working fist. The problems of being a woman and trying to have it all

Hi hopeandpray! Just wanted to say hello! It's hard to plan it all around uni/work etc. isn't it? But as you said, we try to have it all (we deserve it all though! :flower:)


----------



## LockandKey

I would like to join also

Hi!
My name is Annika
I'm 23, been married for almost 4 years now to my best friend and the greatest man I have ever known, and we have an 8 month old daughter together named Nora
I have been feeling broody lately because it feels like EVERYONE I know is currently preggers, but I need to wait.
I want to wait until DD is at least 2.5 years, potty trained, or attending Montessori School before I TTC again, so maybe late 2014 for me


----------



## hopeandpray

:wave: your daughter is so cute! Great that you're still breastfeeding, do you enjoy it?


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you :) I will be honest, at first I had a very difficult time with bf, it hurt a lot and DD struggled to bf correctly for 4 long weeks, but I am so glad I stuck with it. I enjoy every day of it, lol yes even those days she is teething and decides to bite me, but bf makes me feel like her and I have a very special bond :)


----------



## SparklyButton

I would like to join too please :flower:

My name is Alysabeth, I'm 22 and have been with my OH for 2 years (almost anyway, 2 years next week :happydance:)

We both graduated last year and are moving in together next month! But won't be WTT for a looong time yet as we want to have a house and be married first, and we aren't even engaged yet!

I guess moving in together is a step closer, but it just all seems to be happening so slowly at the moment! Although recently he has been making lots of comments about the next few years and getting married and having babies :blush:

Any tips to calm broodiness would be greatly appreciated :blush: throughout my degree I worked in Baby Gap which did NOT help the situation! But I've recently got my dream job and start next month so hopefully that will help take my mind off it slightly :dohh:

Nice to meet you all :hugs:


----------



## georgebaby1

SparklyButton said:


> I would like to join too please :flower:
> 
> My name is Alysabeth, I'm 22 and have been with my OH for 2 years (almost anyway, 2 years next week :happydance:)
> 
> We both graduated last year and are moving in together next month! But won't be WTT for a looong time yet as we want to have a house and be married first, and we aren't even engaged yet!
> 
> I guess moving in together is a step closer, but it just all seems to be happening so slowly at the moment! Although recently he has been making lots of comments about the next few years and getting married and having babies :blush:
> 
> Any tips to calm broodiness would be greatly appreciated :blush: throughout my degree I worked in Baby Gap which did NOT help the situation! But I've recently got my dream job and start next month so hopefully that will help take my mind off it slightly :dohh:
> 
> Nice to meet you all :hugs:


i.would just try and remember the reasons why ur waiting and that its for the best.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Hii can I join? :flower:

My name is Laura, I'm 22 and my DP is 33. We have been together nearly 18 months and have lived together for nearly 11 month. We were NTNP but after being very convinced I was pregnant this last cycle made me reconsider whether we were ready etc. AF made her appearance today.

So now we are WTTC - date unknown. I am hoping to enjoy my life more before I have a baby... as much as I want one. Not quite ready to give up everything yet I realised. We are buying a house in summer 2012... not married yet... so that be nice and to be more secure with money would be nice. :flower:


----------



## GraceER

Hi Laura, Alysabeth and Annika  - welcome to the long wait!

A little update about my long wait: I said at the start how it's important to me to be married first (personally, not judging those who aren't), but have found it difficult to bring up with OH the subject of WHEN I'd like us to get married (in about 4 years) and how he'd feel about that.

So last night I finally managed to bring up the subject and he said he thinks that's reasonable and promised to propose with a proper ring when he can afford it. Yay!!!! :-D


----------



## SparklyButton

GraceER said:


> Hi Laura, Alysabeth and Annika  - welcome to the long wait!
> 
> A little update about my long wait: I said at the start how it's important to me to be married first (personally, not judging those who aren't), but have found it difficult to bring up with OH the subject of WHEN I'd like us to get married (in about 4 years) and how he'd feel about that.
> 
> So last night I finally managed to bring up the subject and he said he thinks that's reasonable and promised to propose with a proper ring when he can afford it. Yay!!!! :-D

Yay congratulations :hugs:

I'm pretty much in the same situation as you! Just unsure of how to bring the conversation up with my OH...

He has told me he wants to get married and have children etc. and recently he has been talking about it more. For example the other day I was filling out some forms for my new job and there was a question about where I saw myself in 5 years so I asked my OH what I should write and he replied "married to me with two kids..." 

I know he was kidding but it's a start hey! :blush:


----------



## GraceER

Sounds serious to me! We moved in together last June and we've definitely been talking more seriously about our future now we live together. He makes the occasional casual reference to our kids and I just swoon! We're really happy right now so I guess it's easy to see that continuing - I can't wait to marry him
.


----------



## hopeandpray

That's so sweet :cloud9: We're not living together yet, although he has spent the last 3 days at my apartment :blush: He's going to continue to live with his parents for a while longer and save up, I'll probably do the same next year too. Would be great to live together but rent is so expensive!


----------



## HollySSmith

Hi, I've been on this forum a while and enjoyed it while I was pregnant with DS. Dominic, my son, is almost a year and a half, and I'm currently WTT for #2. Ive been with DH for 10 years but have been married for almost 4. I'm 29, DH is 31, we have a house, car, good jobs, but we waiting until DS is a little easier to handle before we add another. 
DS isnt sleeping through the night, and is in the middle of the temper tantrum phase. DH is hesitant to have another but I know he will want to once we get our son to a better place. We are also waiting so that we dont have two in daycare at same time (we are well off but can't afford $2000 a month in daycare). So the plan for us is to try in 2013, preferably in the spring. The plan is that DS will go to school by the time my maternity leave is over. 
I'm so broody, my coworker just found out she's pregnant, as well as a good friend of mine, and almost everyone in my baby group. I know the reasons I'm waiting are good ones but it's still soooo hard. Fortunately, I get my baby fix through my work as a photographer but still, a year seems like such a long time!


----------



## LockandKey

Aww GraceEr, that's so great! How exciting, congrats on your promised engagement :flower:

Such romantic little stories warms my heart. Holly, that's so awesome that you are a home owner. That is something I have been looking forward for a while now. 

DH and I have been in apartments our entire marraige, mainly because he was in the service, we were living in Hawaii, he got deployed, I went back home to NY, now he's out and we are staying with family in NY, but he got a civilian job in VA. Back and forth, back and forth, :wacko: it gets a little messy at times, but I think we will at long last be settled, and I definitely want to be a home owner before TTC #2


----------



## hopeandpray

Just thought I'd bump this up. How's everyone's wait going? :flower:


----------



## LockandKey

I've had a difficult week so I've been MIA a bit. I had to unpack, and DD fell out of my arms yesterday and hit her head on the cement :cry: I had to take her to the ER riding in an ambulance. They did a CAT scan on her and found that she has a hairline fracture above her left eyelid :( I am so upset. I was crying for hours and am so shaken up. She's doing much better now, but she has a giant bruise on her eye, and I think she hurt her leg when she landed so she won't bear any weight on her leg either. She's stopped crawling and pulling herself up, which is not like her at all, she is always so active :cry: I can't help but to keep feeling this is all my fault, even though it was an accident. I just hope she makes a quick recovery.

I was feeling a bit more optimistic today, but when we went out today for things for the new apartment, people kept giving us dirty looks when they saw her. I felt really embarrassed and ashamed, like l am a terrible parent. I couldn't protect my baby. I just want to hide inside until she is healed


----------



## hopeandpray

:hugs: All kids fall at some point, everyone does it. Don't be hard on yourself! You're probably more upset about it than she is :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Poking my head in to say Hi. I hope to be TTC number two at some point next year. Need to loose weight first and enjoy LO on her own for a little longer. 

Iv been with my OH for 6 years and hopefully will be getting my engagement ring some time soon.


----------



## busybeebear

LockandKey said:


> I've had a difficult week so I've been MIA a bit. I had to unpack, and DD fell out of my arms yesterday and hit her head on the cement :cry: I had to take her to the ER riding in an ambulance. They did a CAT scan on her and found that she has a hairline fracture above her left eyelid :( I am so upset. I was crying for hours and am so shaken up. She's doing much better now, but she has a giant bruise on her eye, and I think she hurt her leg when she landed so she won't bear any weight on her leg either. She's stopped crawling and pulling herself up, which is not like her at all, she is always so active :cry: I can't help but to keep feeling this is all my fault, even though it was an accident. I just hope she makes a quick recovery.
> 
> I was feeling a bit more optimistic today, but when we went out today for things for the new apartment, people kept giving us dirty looks when they saw her. I felt really embarrassed and ashamed, like l am a terrible parent. I couldn't protect my baby. I just want to hide inside until she is healed

Ohh no! You poor thing! I can only imagine how you would feel. :sad2:
You are right though, it was an accident and if you feel bad about it for too long it isn't going to do you or your LO any good. I'm sure she will recover just fine. Babies are surprisingly resilient. 
I hope you feel better about it soon.


----------



## LockandKey

I took her to her follow up appointment on Monday, only to find out she also has a broken femur. The hospital missed it on Friday :growlmad: I'm so mad about that. We took her to an orthopaedics yesterday and she had a cast put on, its purple :haha: she is adjusting to it well, but I am still upset, she is really struggling with just about everything. She was STTN but now she keeps waking up because she is very uncomfortable. She will have to be in a cast for about 4 weeks or more. :cry:

On the upside, I've finally found some time to do some chainmaille, and my mom and brothers are coming up to visit me this weekend, and I've joined a mom's group in my area so that I can make some friends that are nearby and get a good support group. Even though I am 6 hours away from all my family and friends, I honestly feel like I am much more relaxed and content being here than I was in Hawaii, even with all this extra crap going on with DD


----------



## hopeandpray

I'm sure she'll get used to it quickly :hugs: Cute that it's purple :haha: Glad that you're enjoying where you're living, hopefully you make lots of new friends at the group!


----------



## tinyiris

Hi all!

I'm 28, engaged to be married in June this year. OH turns 29 just before the wedding.

I am Baby Crazy right now! I always thought I'd never have kids, with my first husband I never felt the urge. Then, as soon as I met my current OH, BAM! The baby hormones hit me like a freight train!!!

We both love babies, and we're both happy talking about it. In fact every time we see a wee one in public, we'll look at each other and just say, Bebeh. But he's not quite ready yet.

I have a little tummy at the moment (natural shape) and sometimes I rub it, wishing it were a real baby. Is that sad?

Anyway we're talking about trying next year sometime. I want to try in Feb/Mar, so we have a little October or November baby. My Dad and my brother both share the birthday of 22nd October; I keep thinking how amazing it would be for my LO to share that too! But when I said that to OH, he said, "Oh, no, I meant TTC near the end of 2013, maybe 2014." I'm like, WHAT? I'll be 30 then! I really want to get started before I'm 30 - not sure why.

Sooo ... here's hoping I'll be able to convince OH that Feb/Mar is a good time. And here's hoping it works for us, since we both have untested fertility!


----------



## hopeandpray

I completely understand the tummy things :blush:


----------



## LockandKey

Hiii tinyiris :hi:

good luck with your wedding, I'm sure it will be beautiful. I love weddings :)

I know how you feel about all the baby hormones, I want another really bad now, even though I already have one, and she's a handful, I honestly think the baby fever is much worse now than before I conceived DD :dohh: I know 15 plus people who are currently pregnant, and it feels like those numbers increase with each passing day, which doesn't help at all.


----------

